

S.F. reaches deal for housing, retail at Schlage Lock site - jejune06
http://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea/article/S-F-reaches-deal-for-housing-retail-at-Schlage-5434101.php?t=6160f14deb#/0

======
subdane
It's nice to see decisions and solutions (especially after 15 yrs) instead of
protests and flame wars.

